# STRANGE BUT ABSOLUTELY TRUE



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 13, 2012)

I sincerely hope my wood buddy in Florida won't be upset but I just found out that it is illegal in Florida to have sex with a porcupine:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

Can anyone top that:scratch_one-s_head::scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Daren (Apr 13, 2012)

In Chicago Illinois: It is forbidden to fish while sitting on a giraffe’s neck...Glad I don't live up there. 

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/illinois

.


----------



## Gene Howe (Apr 13, 2012)

In Texas, up to a felony charge can be levied for promoting the use of, or owning more than six dildos. 
Let's hope FL doesn't adopt the same law, for the sake of the poor lady porcupines in FL.


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

In Mississippi, it's illegal to pasture a jack donkey with 100 feet of a road traveled by a school bus.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2012)

In Washington DC and in most state houses of legislature, it is apparently against the law to use common sense.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 30, 2012)

In Cripple Creek, Colorado it is illegal to bring your horse or pack mule above the ground floor of any building.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2012)

kweinert said:


> In Cripple Creek, Colorado it is illegal to bring your horse or pack mule above the ground floor of any building.



Yeah, well what do you expect from a place where even the waterways are handicapped.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> In Washington DC and in most state houses of legislature, it is apparently against the law to use common sense.



Yeah and it doesn't look like they're going to repeal that law anytime soon:cray::cray::shout::shout:


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 30, 2012)

Up here in the dairy state we have all kind of goofy dairy related laws. 
At one time margerine was banned and later they changed to just all yellow butter substitutes. (people used to smuggle yellow margerine in from illinois)

One state law made it illegal to serve apple pie in public without cheese (it is really good with a slice of cheddar)

A not dairy related law was a city of Millwaukee ordinace that said If one is thought of as offensive looking, it is illegal for him to be in public during the day. 

I can think of a lot of people that the last one should apply to  :stop:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> At one time margerine was banned .... (people used to smuggle yellow margerine in from illinois)..



That just proves how human nature dictates that when you outlaw something people want it even more. Margarine is so repulsive (to me) but if the evil masters outlawed it I would probably try to stockpile it. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 30, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Final Strut said:
> ...



Who just submitted that reply.....Paula Deen:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 30, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope my wood buddy in Florida won't be upset but I just found out that it is illegal in Florida to have sex with a porcupine:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> ...


----------

